# Family arrested in Hyannis drug raid



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*HYANNIS* - Three members of a Hyannis family and a companion were arrested on drug charges after a raid at their Fresh Holes Road home in Hyannis Friday night. Police executed a search warrant after complaints of alleged drug activity in the area. 41-year old Lisa Kain was charged with possession of crack cocaine and marijuana. Her daughter 22-year old Tanishia Lopes was charged with trafficking in cocaine and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. She had several outstanding warrants for bad checks and motor vehicle violations. Kain's son 20-year old Justin Saunders was charged with trafficking in cocaine and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. The Times reports he is already on two years probation for a prior drug offense. A family friend 43-year old Barbara Madison was found sitting on a small bag of cocaine and was charged with possession. All four are due to be arraigned Monday in Barnstable District Court.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

The experts say that family time is good for the family not so in this case


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

they will have a nice thanksgiving now.


----------

